# Retro-Video: CPU-Overclocking



## Falk (20. September 2007)

Mal wieder ein neues Video aus unseren Archiven: dieses Video zeigt wie eine CPU übertaktet werden kann. Wird ein P3 600 also Beispiel verwendet - heute funktioniert das natürlich etwas anders.

[divx43]http://pcgameshardware.de/stream/divx/CPUOverclocking.divx[/divx43]


----------



## Kovsk (20. September 2007)

Danke, mein leben hat wieder einen Sinn


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

Hehe, geil 

Mal schauen, wann cih den 650MHz Atlon Rechner abkaufen kann von Bekannten, BIOS bietet auch schon FSB Overclocking  Bekommt man denn überhaupt noch i-wo das Modul zum Multi-Ändern?


----------



## Oliver (20. September 2007)

Den Stabilo sollten wir wieder für Videos verwenden


----------



## Wannseesprinter (20. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Den Stabilo sollten wir wieder für Videos verwenden



Hey, jetzt wo du es aussprichst *lach*... Schade, beim "Codefinger" musste wieder der Menschenfinger her. Man stelle sich die Präsentation einer Lüfterkühlung per Video vor und der arme Stabilo wird bei einer unachtsamen Bewegung gehäckselt. Welch ein Massaker.


----------



## Olstyle (21. September 2007)

Die Nerven um mit einem Schraubenzieher ein paar Millimeter über dem DIE rum zu kratzen hätte ich auch gerne:eek:.


----------



## GoZoU (21. September 2007)

So einen schönen Slot P3 hab ich auch noch, wenn mir mal langweilig ist guck ich mal nach ob man den übertakten kann:p.


MfG
GoZoU


----------



## |L1n3 (21. September 2007)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Den Stabilo sollten wir wieder für Videos verwenden


Warum hab ich genau das gleiche gedacht ... 

Sta*** (wir wollen ja keine werbung machen) rocks!


----------



## px2 (23. November 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Hehe, geil
> 
> Bekommt man denn überhaupt noch i-wo das Modul zum Multi-Ändern?


ja hab das teil bei http://www.oc-card.de/pd-387816486.htm?categoryId=184 um 12,90 gefunden


----------



## thecroatien (29. November 2007)

hehe nich schlecht^^
ich hab auch noch diese slot cpu's
einen p2 mit 200mhz und einen mit 233´glaub ich^^


----------

